

Stalin: The greatest of all avant garde artists? - arcadeparade
http://soviet.ie/index.php?/topic/2595-what-are-you-reading-at-the-moment/#entry11014

======
arcadeparade
Not directly hacker related but interesting definition of art as causing
change, something many hackers strive for.

